# Playing slide guitar



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I bought one of those little steel tubes years ago trying to do a little Johnny Winter style slide but soon got frustrated with it. Is there a certain technique involved and also do you have to really have a proper amp setting to pull off that kind of sound when using your regular guitar? Like does it have to have extreme distortion and volume to do it correctly?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Also. I remember going to see that Pink Floyd tribute show and the lead guitar player was nailing all that slide stuff clear as a bell. He must have Bren using some kind off effect but did not look to me that he was engaging any kind of pedal


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I feel your frustration. I've had the same experience. I believe the trick is in the notes you _aren't_ playing. 
When I attempt slide it sounds like I'm beating a bag of cats! I think it would help if someone could explain proper muting technique.
I've seen some pretty bad ass slide work on acoustic so I doubt volume and distortion will help if the technique isn't there.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a friend who's big on slide and he has a couple of guitars set-up for this purpose. The main thing is the action is extreme and is very difficult to fret conventionally. He does use heavier gauge strings with a slide as well. I used to play a little slide, but I just didn't stick with it. It's not like riding a bike, if you take a break from it you'll have to knuckle-down to get it back. Also, obviously brass, steel and glass sound different, but glass is a lot lighter and may be the better choice for the heavier-handed player.

Shawn.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I play quite a bit of slide. There are a couple of things which are key:



open tuning: I find it way easier to get the conventional slide tone from open D or open E tuning.


action: action should be a little higher than normal, but theres no need for drastic action. For electric slide playing, I use a lighter glass slide. I also like "slightly' heavier strings ie 11 to 52s, rather than 10 to 46s.


tone: I use the regular amp/pedal settings I use for electric lead playing. Maybe even a little less gain.


string damping (this is key!): I find it easier to use my right hand fingers to pick the strings, rather than a pick. That way I can use my other fingers to dampen strings which aren't in use. This becomes a real art when you watch guys like Derek Trucks and Duane Allman doing it. I also lay my left hand index finger across the strings, behind the slide, to further dampen any other noise.

There are lots of good videos on Youtube. Andy Aledort had a really good one up. Theres another one of a guy demonstrating Duane Allman style on a Firebird.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I forgot to mention the open tuning thing, but yeah, playing slide in standard tuning is incredibly hard for me. The masters like Muddy Waters, Duane Allman, Derek Trucks and even Jeff Beck to name a few, make it look *so *easy.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been dabbling a little bit in slide....I use one of those really short brass ones......but being a total newb at it...I stick to notes / partial chords on the high E and B strings to avoid the total lack of proper muting ability........sounds good - a cool effect to toss a "little" bit of slide into a lead....my action is pretty close to the fretboard - so I gotta watch the heavy handedness quite a bit...I found I get better control using my ring finger


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

well there's a whole bunch of things to do in order to make your guitar more slide playing friendly, and a lot of them have been covered so far 

open chord tunings 
higher action
heavier strings 
much higher emphasis placed on string damping (either left hand behind the slide or right hand muting strings not being used)

under ideal circumstances, setting up a guitar specifically for slide is the best option. I have seen nuts that are specifically designed to replace stock nuts for guitars that are used for slide guitar the majority of the time, it raises the string action a fair bit as it's noticeably taller than regular nut. going from there, put on heavy gauge strings (I would suggest at least 11's for electric) and set it up so that it intonates properly with the heavy strings, higher nut and whatever tuning you use the most (although setting it up for a bit of a compromise would also work if you change tunings a fair bit) 

not too sure on the amp side of things but I would avoid playing with anything beyond moderate gain (ie: classic rock) as the string noise would be a major issue. kirk hammett did cut some lead work for load which involved a brass slide and gain levels appropriate for metal so it can work but it's not the general rule (most slide guitarists I've heard come from a blues/folk playing style so traditional sounds seem to take precedence)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What they said.... and dampening. Also it's about getting the slide even with the fret. But I find it's about not playing all the notes too. I play alot with pick and a couple of fingers picking/pulling at the strings.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I play quite a bit of slide. There are a couple of things which are key:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of good advice, but for me open G just sings the most, and I like it the best.

But once I get better at it, I plan to try other tunings as well.
But I'll take it one at a time.


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Open G is my fav for slide as well....

I play on a National Resolectric Jr. The action is jacked a little and the strings are Not Even Slinkys. The whole muting thing comes into its own when you learn how to position your hand on the guitar. I use my thumb ofr the drone and my other fingers for the melody. The left hand does damping as well as fretting behind the slide.

If you're getting too much string noise, you can try flat wounds. however, that noise is part of the over all sound, you want some, but not a lot.

Start slow and play really clean, then loosen up and give it some gas. You'll find that as you speed up and get more fluid, the damping takes on a life of its own. Dynamics are also important, the slide makes the strings seem louder some times, depending on the material used.


----------



## ping-ping (Jul 30, 2021)

I have added a slide to my limited collection of slides, 
Dunlop RWS12 Rev Willy's Porcelain Slide - Large... very light, sweat doesn't build up inside the slide.
Yields a pleasing tone.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

You responded to an 11 year old thread? Seriously?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

colchar said:


> You responded to an 11 year old thread? Seriously?


Why shouldn't he?


----------



## ping-ping (Jul 30, 2021)

colchar said:


> You responded to an 11 year old thread? Seriously?


pick pick pick pick 11 years ago I was using a solid brass Dunlop slide. I just getting current and up to date, now behave and put the tweezers back into the night stand drawer❤


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It takes about 11 years to get just half way decent on slide so yeah, an update isn't a bad idea .. lol


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> Why shouldn't he?



Well considering that the conversation is long since dead, it would make more sense to create a new thread.


----------

